

U3-X Personal Mobility Prototype - hyoogle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuIJRsAuCHQ

======
mechanical_fish
This is awesome, but the unicycle bit is actually just icing on the cake. It's
those nifty, nifty wheels that interest me, with their complete freedom of
movement along any vector. A two, three, or four-wheeled version would be just
about as useful, though not as spooky.

~~~
bluemetal
The wheels were rather impressive. I can't wait until they or something
similar become the norm in personal mobility. Going to have the sweetest
little scooter for going to the shops with when I'm much older.

------
otoburb
I thought this was a hoax video until I googled U3-X. Interesting how they
started off with a unicycle application. Wonder what load it can bear.

